# Solved: Netgear N600 router won't connect to internet



## brp73 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello! Trying to get my Netgear N600 router to connect to the internet...nothing will get it to connect. Please help...I am able to follow step-by-steps to resolve this. Any ideas much appreciated...please let me know what info you need to start!


----------



## brp73 (Jul 22, 2012)

FYI for a starting point:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brett>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brett-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B6-97-63-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-6C-35-F8-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e4c9:70be:1d7c:bd50%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 22, 2012 3:43:40 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 23, 2012 4:26:16 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890860
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A5-7E-DB-00-26-6C-35-F8-41

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9786F87D-4826-495B-B350-65E52F29E630}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:10a9:3254:b8f4:73fd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10a9:3254:b8f4:73fd%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A9AE692A-8AFD-4B73-B493-261BC83E35D0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Brett>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Trying to get my Netgear N600 router to connect to the internet...nothing will get it to connect.


To what (brand and model of the modem or router or whatever) are you connecting the WAN port?

What type (cable, DSL, satellite, etc.) of internet connection do you have?


----------



## brp73 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm connecting to a cisco DPC3010 modem and have cable internet through Charter.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reset the router to factory default settings.

Unplug the modem and router and shut down computer(s).

Make sure nothing is connected to the modem by USB and connect the modem to the router's WAN (Internet, Modem) port. Connect a computer to a router LAN port.

Plug in modem. Plug in router. Boot computer.

You should now have internet access and be able to login to the router to configure the wireless, assign a login password, etc. If you do not have internet access it may be because Charter is tracking the MAC Address of the device connected to the modem; so, login to the router and clone to the router's WAN the MAC address of the computer that is able to get internet access when connected to the modem.


----------



## brp73 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Terry- went through your steps...no luck. Still won't connect to the net by wireless. Is the issue with the MAC, or possibly more issues? The MAC that comes up after the reset when I login to the router appears to be a MAC for the router...not the computer. The only way I can connect right now is via the LAN port on the router when I update the router to use the computer's LAN MAC. But that does not allow me to connect to the internet wirelessly. There looks to be a separate wireless MAC for my computer...typing that into the router set-up on attempts before contacting you was not successful. Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have internet access through the router then its WAN section is properly configured.

Please show for the ethernet connected PC ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.

And for a PC attempting to connect by Wi-Fi show the same plus ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Identify your network if it is not obvious in the Xirrus output.


----------



## brp73 (Jul 22, 2012)

here you go... ipconfig run with wireless adapter off and pc connected via ethernet to router, to modem:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brett>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brett-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B6-97-63-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-6C-35-F8-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e4c9:70be:1d7c:bd50%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 22, 2012 7:39:44 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 24, 2012 7:05:07 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890860
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A5-7E-DB-00-26-6C-35-F8-41

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A9AE692A-8AFD-4B73-B493-261BC83E35D0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:10a9:3254:b8f4:73fd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10a9:3254:b8f4:73fd%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9786F87D-4826-495B-B350-65E52F29E630}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Brett>

This is ipconfig with wireless adapter turned on, connected via ethernet to router, to modem:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brett>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brett-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B6-97-63-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-6C-35-F8-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e4c9:70be:1d7c:bd50%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 22, 2012 7:39:44 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 24, 2012 7:05:07 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890860
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A5-7E-DB-00-26-6C-35-F8-41

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A9AE692A-8AFD-4B73-B493-261BC83E35D0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:10a9:3254:b8f4:73fd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10a9:3254:b8f4:73fd%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9786F87D-4826-495B-B350-65E52F29E630}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Brett>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you detect your wireless network? If so, what exactly happens when you try to connect?

Still want to see the Xirrus output.


----------



## brp73 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have disconnected the ethernet cable from my pc and my wireless network is now appearing in the available networks. I logged in to the wireless network and can now connect to the internet. I have uploaded the xirrus attachment.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I logged in to the wireless network and can now connect to the internet.


So, are we done now? Or still have an issue?

You are in a crowded environment, so you may want to keep the Xirrus tool installed for your future use. If you suspect any wireless interference, based on your above attachment, try channel 1.


----------



## brp73 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you a ton for all your help...much, much, much appreciated!! A few questions maybe you can help with if you don't mind??

From the limited info I provided were you able to see exactly what occured that triggered the "outage" or inability to connect wirelessly?? I have had this router for over a month and it worked perfectly until Charter had a service outage and had me doing modem and router re-starts. Was there one there thing that was causing the issue that I can identify in the future and correct myself?

I should be able to switch back and forth between connecting over the LAN and the wireless if needed, correct? or would that involve messing around with modem/router restarts and issues with the router using the correct MAC?

Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 



> were you able to see exactly what occured that triggered the "outage" or inability to connect wirelessly??


No, and no. Had no idea initially so just got you to verify that you had a modem (not a modem/router combo) then had you start from a known base (router at factory defaults) and then go through the basic works "every" time procedure for installing a router.

Then in post # 8 I could not tell why you were not wirelessly connected, and do not know what you did between then and post # 10 to successfully connect.

You should be able to switch a computer between connecting to the router via ethernet or wireless or even both at once and have no issues with internet access.

The only possible concern with MAC Addresses is if your ISP cares about the MAC Address of the router's WAN (or whatever device is connected directly to the modem). If that is the case there is only one "right" answer, and no need to change after you have the router working. Connections by computers, printers, smart phones, etc., to the router's LAN or WLAN (i.e., via ethernet or Wi-Fi) don't matter.



> Was there one there thing that was causing the issue that I can identify in the future and correct myself?


Again, don't know what the real cause of the problem was. When I personally get that kind of issue I try to determine if my computer(s) can communicate with the router. If so, can they communicate with the internet? If not, can one communicate with the internet by connecting directly to the modem? While the order isn't important, the important thing is to isolate to a small part of that long link between your ISP and your computer (ISP's cables, modem, your cables, router, computer, etc.). Check out some of the threads here where *etaf* or I participated and you'll pick up trouble shooting techniques that we did not use here.


----------



## brp73 (Jul 22, 2012)

I've still been having sporadic issues with losing the wireless connection, but it seems to be more with the ISP than anything. tiresome to keep rebooting and connecting devices, but I seem to reset and back online eventually. Thank you again for all your help and for your answers...much appreciated!! cheers!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I've still been having sporadic issues with losing the wireless connection, but it seems to be more with the ISP than anything.


If you lose the wireless connection that has nothing to do with your ISP--it is some problem involving only the router, your computer and the radio signals between them.

If there is an ISP problem your modem will lose connection, and your modem may have LEDs that indicate that. You should still be able to communicate with the router and probably the modem.

Please remember what I said in my previous post about needing to isolate to the component or link where the disconnect occurs.


----------



## brp73 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks again for all your help!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

